# Subtle nail polish rec



## Meisje (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm looking for a recommendation for a subtle nail polish --- something that is translucent and natural looking but at the same time would look neat and polished. It's a gift for my Mom, who does not like strong nail color.

  	An example of what she likes is OPI Sand in my Suit, but one coat only. Even with pale colors, she likes it muted.

  	Thanks, ladies and gents!


----------



## dressedtokill (Oct 24, 2010)

Hmm, I have a few recommendations in the "pink" colour family!

  	OPI Tijuana Dance? (kind of shimmery, looks good as only 1 coat):




  	OPI Bubble Bath (this is 3 coats but 1 coat is super sheer)


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 25, 2010)

My favorite subtle nail polish is Essie Nude Beach.


----------



## dixie (Oct 25, 2010)

Bubble Bath or Tickle My France-y from OPI.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 25, 2010)

My all time fave natural polish is Opi's Privacy Please.  It provides just the barest hint of nude pink.


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 26, 2010)

OPI Bubble Bath


----------

